# stabalizing? silver dye for use with cactus juice?



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 9, 2017)

anyone out there using a silver dye with cactus juice? anyone using particular brands of dyes that "aren't necessarily recommended" for use with cactus juice?

@VotTak did i see some of your castings with silver died woods included?


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Don't have any silver dye, but I do have the alumilite silver powder.

Check reviews on that Trev, they are mixed, depends on what you're looking for. Folks looking for metal flake aren't necessarily happy with that one as it apparently covers everything, and tends to rub off unless you seal the piece.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2017)

Biggest issue I can see is most silver dyes/pigments are a solid and won't penetrate the wood with the resin or may penetrate erratically. I have been using the liquid trans tint dyes with cactus juice as well with good results. More expensive than alumilite dyes but a much larger color palette.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

